# changer la carte graphique powerbook



## malx (25 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, 
j'ai un probleme d'affichage sur mon powerbook G4 1,67Gh de 2005 qui vient de la carte graphique apparement. 
est il possible de changer soi meme cette carte graphique ??
merci d'avance.


----------



## malx (25 Décembre 2007)

personne ne peux me repondre !!
  
merci


----------



## tsss (25 Décembre 2007)

hello,
je pense que non, cela ne doit pas être possible, les cartes graphiques de portables sont généralement soudée à la carte mére donc .... ça me semble tendu de la changer, un coup d'oeil ici peut-être.


----------



## Tox (25 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, un tel changement est impossible. La CG fait partie intégrante de la carte-mère, au même titre que le mémoire vidéo.


----------

